# lake tinaroo



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

Well after 1300k's of driving we made it to cairns. On Wednesday it was decided the boys would make the pilgrimage to the tablelands to try temp a barra or two. This being my second ever trip to tinaroo and no runs on the board here I didn't hold much hope.

We made a quick trip in to atherton bait and tackle, chewed the fat, racked the blokes brains for where, when and how. And set off for the baron arm of the lake. With the yaks off we finally hit the water at 1130. Just to the right of the ramp I noticed a fishy looking spot dispersed with trees. Water depth was around 10 feet give or take.

We worked this area for 3 hours with no result. Until right on 1530, my brother in law, a Yak fishing virgin hooked into a solid barra. Now he was using a abu 6000 that was about 10 years old, braid about The same and 60lb leader. After a 10 minute fight the barra was lipgripped, measured @ 117 and was the fastest widest fish i had ever seen. It was released wondering how someone with such little skill or experience could do him in.

Not 30 minutes later and ewe hooked up again, by now my blood pressure was rising how could he be catching all these fish, beginners luck maybe. After another 10 minute or more fight a 122cm fish was landed and released. This fish was more slender than the last. And I had picked it for a much smaller fish.

Thinking it was my turn we trolled and cast around for another half hour or more then ewe let's out another cry. Wtf, this can't be happening. Being outfished by the brother in law. This fish seemed to have more balls than the last two jumping and pulling harder. After a good fight another big fish was measured and released. This time going 115cm.

How can one man, with no Yak fishing cred be so effective. Maybe it was the lure colour?

After all of his captures ewe retreated back to the truck, some 200m away from the barra. I was trolling a gold halco 120 in the same haunt when all Hell broke loose. Drag screaming, fish jumping trying to make a dash through to freedom. And like my last barra capture, which almost ended in tears the fish found a dead tree to tie me around. Bugger. I paddled over to the tree and unwound the line three times around the stump. And off again, the fish jumping twice more until being boated, photographed and released. It went 113cm on the lie detector. It was released fighting fit.

All I could think was what a session. Travelling so far and being part of 4, metre + barra captures. Stuff of dreams. I'm still stoked, even for the brother in law. Was a great trip. And id do it again in a heart beat.

Tight lines screaming drags and leapin barra peoples

Andrew


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Photos or it didn't happen


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

scater said:


> Photos or it didn't happen


 x2
come-on ...... show us the money.


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

They r on my camera, I have no way of upload. Might go to an internet cafe. But it did happen. My bro in law, reminds me every half hour.

Andrew


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome! They don't ecourage you to take the big ones out of circulation?

Junglefisher, you told me this was a hard place to fish, have you been holding out on us?


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, I cant wait to move north now 

Cant believe how well you bro in law did - three fish over 110cm in a session, now thats increadible

Glad you scored a trophy fish too mate

Cant wait for the pics


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Best fishing trip on Tinaroo I've ever heard of, let alone for first timers.
My results from about 10 trips = 0 fish (one hook up / bust off).


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

Six hours fishing in the one spot, using the same lure. Wind blowing into the bay we were fishing. Must have annoyed Hell out of em. We were trolling quite quickly by Yak standards to. And had the lure a good 25 m back.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You sure you weren't lost and fishing in the breeders pond of a barra farm somewhere else?


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

For the doubters.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

Another pic


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

And another, there were four of em its hard to keep count. This showing the length of the second fish. But the 117cm fish was heavier by far

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Fantastic Andrew - well done to you and Ewe !


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Totally awesome, that's got to be a record of some sort, I mean 4 metre-plus barra in one session?? How good is that!


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Bahhhhh! what!! I was fishing that exact same spot exactly one week ago and got nothing! not even a redclaw in the pot :lol: So sounds like they fancy the gold stuff hey, thanks for the tips 8)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've found gold lures to be very successful on barra but have noticed they keep catching long after the gold has flaked off and exposed the creamy white bare plastic.....so maybe it's not the gold at all.


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

To be truthful my bro in law was using a silver lure, with a red head with a fish scale pattern. That caught the most fish. the gold only started working late into the afternoon. May have been too flashy, the silver lure was quite dull by comparison. But they both had the.same action. my lure kept popin the surface, had to tune it to run straight. Then it caught a fish.

andrew


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

Video Number one of Tinaroo Barra excuse my commentary and use of choice words. Turn the sound off if it bothers ya.


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

some pics of the 113cm fish


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Love your work fellers, great photos & vid. 
cheers killer.


----------

